
Ask HN: Hosted email alternatives to Gmail for Domains? - cauterized
We&#x27;ve been having a lot of issues lately with Gmail, related to their connection and data transfer limits.  We&#x27;re too small to have the resources to maintain our own mail server even if we had the know-how in house.  What alternatives are people using for hosted email?
======
__d
I've used both fastmail.com and pobox.com (who are now actually one company,
although their systems remain separate).

They're both good.

------
aalbertson
office365 is the primary alternative. There are other smaller hosted exchange
environments that are either resellers, or that have their own model. It
really depends on what you need.

~~~
marvel_boy
Link to tutorial: [http://business.tutsplus.com/articles/setting-up-a-hosted-
em...](http://business.tutsplus.com/articles/setting-up-a-hosted-email-
solution-with-microsoft-office-365--fsw-40400)

------
sjs382
Office365, Zoho, Fastmail

